# Finish coat on top of sealing stain



## robertrhu (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi there!

I’ve built a custom travel trailer that has wood siding. I’m using Wooscapes exterior water based stain from Sherwin Williams. This has a sealer in it that all told is really quite effective. But being on a trailer that is on the road often, the siding takes a beating. This has meant refinishing the wood annually - a bit of a chore to deal with every year

I am pondering how to get more life out of it by perhaps adding some sort of a finish coat. But I’m reading on the interwebs that poly coats over this type of sealing stain is a bad idea. I’ve gotten some recs from a couple people that a spar urethane like Helmsmens might work, but that there’s some risk of yellowing and the stain failing underneath the urethane.

Any thoughts on what might work in this situation?

Thanks!
Robert


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

No matter what product you use you will have to recoat so I would recommend what ever is easiest to recoat with ie not a spar varnish/urethane. Penetrating type products only and yes you'll need to do the annually but it sure beats sanding them down to refinish.


----------

